# Where did my puppy go....Happy 1st Birthday!



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Willow turns one!!! Her life in pictures.

First night home.









My favorite pic. :wub:









A couple of puppy pics.

















Starting to get bigger. 
Hangin' with big sis




































And these were taken last week. I love my little Will. Happy birthday to her!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Willow. i like
the name Willow. the pic
of her in the blue chair is priceless.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy bday! Nice pics. They really do grow too fast.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Willow! You are a beautiful girl!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Happy birthday pretty girl, she looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday beautiful Willow! Your fav picture of her is adorable and I love her name


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Sleeping puppies and sleeping baby pictures...priceless!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks all. I will relay all your birthday wishes to Willow! 
What I love most about that baby swing pic is that it was totally spontaneous and not posed at all. I went to my Mom's for Thanksgiving and I was feeding my 2 month old niece when Willow walked over to it and just hopped in. She curled up and went to sleep instantly. I was still holding my niece so I am whispering loudly "Mom, Mom, get my camera!!" It was sooo cute!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

willow is growing up to be a beautiful young lady!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I love all the pictures!


----------

